# Curtis is home! Partaaaaay!



## Sa Ga (Feb 22, 2020)

I promised a virtual party, Curtis, so here's to your homecoming!!! Raise a soaking dish to our tort of the hour! ? @TechnoCheese !?
Most honorary mention @vladimir ! ❤

Morla in her festive best! Y'all, join in! Let's see those torties!!!
@ZEROPILOT @Yvonne G @Tom @Cathie G @maggie18fan @Quadro @Warren @Macca33 and all you others!


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 22, 2020)

(Behind the scenes...the hangover?)





(Morls was a super good sport...but after a few minutes of intense partying.... This definitely called for a special broccoli treat!)


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm not much of a party girl, but all my tortoises were at your virtual party with bells on!


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not much of a party girl, but all my tortoises were at your virtual party with bells on!
> 
> View attachment 286736
> View attachment 286737
> ...


Love your warm-blooded partiers as well! Thank you for sharing in the celebration!!! 
❤?????


----------



## Quadro (Feb 23, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> (Behind the scenes...the hangover?)
> 
> View attachment 286725
> View attachment 286726
> ...


Omg ? I’m loving these pics !!


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

Quadro said:


> Omg ? I’m loving these pics !!


Me too! Join in and share, everyone! We wanna see your babies! ❤


----------



## Quadro (Feb 23, 2020)

Okay well didn’t get my party hats in time but here they are !! ? oops put in my big odd ball girl


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2020)

Hooray, Hooray, HOORAY ! ! ! ! ! And we (All my Torts, my wife and I) are happy for you to have him back!

Just like Yvonne's torts. Our torts also in the celebratory mood.






*This one can wait to go to your place. *






*Here is another one will do anything to go to party. *


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

Quadro said:


> Okay well didn’t get my party hats in time but here they are !! ? oops put in my big odd ball girl


Torts and their buddies of the warm-blooded kind or fellow coldies are welcome too!! We ❤ all little (and NOT so little!) critters which grace our lives!!! The more the merrier!! 

So fun to see everyone! Keep 'em coming! (Including more pics from our guest of honor, @TechnoCheese !)

P.S. Beardies are awesome! I am new to the reptile world, but they've really caught my eye!


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

bouaboua said:


> Hooray, Hooray, HOORAY ! ! ! ! ! And we (All my Torts, my wife and I) are happy for you to have him back!
> 
> Just like Yvonne's torts. Our torts also in the celebratory mood.
> View attachment 286770
> ...


Breath-taking beauties!!! ??


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 23, 2020)

Millie loves any excuse to DANCE, and a party for Curtis is just the thing!! Millie is a GREAT dancer- you'd never know she's missing a front foot!









Elsa was buried pretty deeply, so I had trouble finding her, but she's just glad Curtis was found, and is coming to extend her good wishes...







...and lastly, Nelson is busting a few dance moves of his own...at least he's trying...


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

Moozillion said:


> Millie loves any excuse to DANCE, and a party for Curtis is just the thing!! Millie is a GREAT dancer- you'd never know she's missing a front foot!
> 
> View attachment 286781
> 
> ...


Elsa has an adorable face! And all four feet or not, I guarantee Millie is a far better dancer than me!!! ?


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 23, 2020)

bouaboua said:


> Hooray, Hooray, HOORAY ! ! ! ! ! And we (All my Torts, my wife and I) are happy for you to have him back!
> 
> Just like Yvonne's torts. Our torts also in the celebratory mood.
> View attachment 286770
> ...


ALL are SO beautiful !!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 23, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Torts and their buddies of the warm-blooded kind or fellow coldies are welcome too!! We ❤ all little (and NOT so little!) critters which grace our lives!!! The more the merrier!!
> 
> So fun to see everyone! Keep 'em coming! (Including more pics from our guest of honor, @TechnoCheese !)
> 
> P.S. Beardies are awesome! I am new to the reptile world, but they've really caught my eye!


Beardies are cool! But ill let unin on a lil secret... blue tongue skinks are addicting lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 23, 2020)

It's a celebration


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Beardies are cool! But ill let unin on a lil secret... blue tongue skinks are addicting lol


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I've already got a Wish List a mile long! Eric gets scared every time we go into a pet store now! I told him after all I've learned, I'll buy from a trusted breeder from now on (or rescue), but he doesn't believe me....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 23, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I've already got a Wish List a mile long! Eric gets scared every time we go into a pet store now! I told him after all I've learned, I'll buy from a trusted breeder from now on (or rescue), but he doesn't believe me....


HahHA sounds familiar


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 23, 2020)

Not only am I relieved that Curtis is home...it's so cool to see how the Forum pulled together for one of it's own....my household is very happy too...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 23, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's a celebration
> View attachment 286784
> View attachment 286785
> View attachment 286786


The 3rd pic celebration or ovulation? Lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The 3rd pic celebration or ovulation? Lol


Celebration! At least till we're older lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 23, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Celebration! At least till we're older lol


Yes take it slow! Dont be on teen mom ha


----------



## JoeWells (Feb 23, 2020)

Shellvis always hangs out near the buffet


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

JoeWells said:


> Shellvis always hangs out near the buffet
> View attachment 286797
> View attachment 286798


Aren't they adorable how they eat? That slow, deliberate head tilt, that cute little pink tongue...and then the chomp that hurts like @#$! if they accidentally get you instead of their treat! Lol


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Celebration! At least till we're older lol


Practice.... ?


----------



## Randy Micheals (Feb 23, 2020)

That tiny little crown haha! ?


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

Randy Micheals said:


> That tiny little crown haha! ?


Yeah, it's actually one of my little costume jewelry rings. (I don't ever wear it--it sits in a mini display case with a couple other miniatures. ) 

Morla was an absolute sweetheart when I set it up, too. I wasn't sure she'd even let me. But she was just chillin' next to me on her pet heat pad, and as I read Techno's good news, I got the idea for props. Lol

She just looked at me like, "What are you doing....???" (If she'd had cat ears, I swear they'd have been airplaned!) I snapped a few pics, and she got up, knocking all asunder! ?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 24, 2020)

Man, I’m a little late to the party!
Thank you so much! I think Pancake will join too


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 24, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> Man, I’m a little late to the party!
> Thank you so much! I think Pancake will join too
> View attachment 286823


I LOVE ❤LOVE❤LOVE❤ it!!! Adore the hat! How is Curtis doing?


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 24, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's a celebration
> View attachment 286784
> View attachment 286785
> View attachment 286786


I love that top pic! He looks so, "Oh, hey! Top o' the mornin' to ya!" Such an expressive face!


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey, @Tom , where are the hawks with party hats and noisemakers???

...and ferrets _eating_ the party hats?


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Hey, @Tom , where are the hawks with party hats and noisemakers???
> 
> ...and ferrets _eating_ the party hats?


The hawks are out partying with the rabbits...


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 24, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> I LOVE ❤LOVE❤LOVE❤ it!!! Adore the hat! How is Curtis doing?


He’s doing great!


----------



## Tony the Tort42 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thats wonderful! Im late as well. Congrats Technocheese on achieving tortoise!


----------



## Macca33 (Feb 24, 2020)

Seems we're a bit late to the party too- but I told Raph about the good news and he poked his head out from his burrow...and sang from the roof top! I had to give him a soak to calm him down from the excitement. So happy that Technocheese and Curtis are reunited!! Cheers!??


----------



## Tony the Tort42 (Feb 24, 2020)

Unfortunately I had to wipe my PC due to a virus, so I lost all my torty pics.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 24, 2020)

Macca33 said:


> Seems we're a bit late to the party too- but I told Raph about the good news and he poked his head out from his burrow...and sang from the roof top! I had to give him a soak to calm him down from the excitement. So happy that Technocheese and Curtis are reunited!! Cheers!??
> 
> View attachment 286858
> View attachment 286859
> ...



Better late than never! (Seriously, I am pretty much never on time! Lol)

I absolutely love that Curtis is home safe, that this community came together to help, and that we are having our celebration that lets us see the little apples of our eyes! 

? ❤ ???? --all critters welcome!

?? <---Tom's hawks and bunnies


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 24, 2020)

Macca33 said:


> Seems we're a bit late to the party too- but I told Raph about the good news and he poked his head out from his burrow...and sang from the roof top! I had to give him a soak to calm him down from the excitement. So happy that Technocheese and Curtis are reunited!! Cheers!??
> 
> View attachment 286858
> View attachment 286859
> ...


What a serious-looking cutie! ?


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 24, 2020)

Tony the Tort42 said:


> Unfortunately I had to wipe my PC due to a virus, so I lost all my torty pics.


Well, as soon as you are able, we'd love to see some! ???


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 25, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Well, as soon as you are able, we'd love to see some! ???


New ones, that is...


----------



## Tony the Tort42 (Feb 26, 2020)

Well, I just remembered I had them on my phone still haha. ? Tony is in his outside resort, with a ground made of food! Amazing haha


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 26, 2020)

What a cutie!!! I love his little fort too--what a great idea!


----------



## Sue Ann (Feb 26, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The 3rd pic celebration or ovulation? Lol


Did I miss a post? Where / how was he found ?


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 26, 2020)

Sue Ann said:


> Did I miss a post? Where / how was he found ?


Yep, go back and page thru the orig post (Curtis has gone missing). You'll see pics of him as well as the happy ending to this suspense novella!


----------



## Tony the Tort42 (Feb 26, 2020)

Tiny tony dropping in again!


----------



## Sue Ann (Feb 26, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Yep, go back and page thru the orig post (Curtis has gone missing). You'll see pics of him as well as the happy ending to this suspense novella!


I saw all the happy partying but not how he was found. Hope I can back track or can you give me a general idea? Thanks


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 27, 2020)

Loo


Tony the Tort42 said:


> Tiny tony dropping in again!


Look at that face! ?


----------



## vladimir (Feb 27, 2020)

Sue Ann said:


> I saw all the happy partying but not how he was found. Hope I can back track or can you give me a general idea? Thanks



https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/curtis-has-gone-missing.179939/post-1797365


----------



## Macca33 (Feb 27, 2020)

Tony the Tort42 said:


> Well, I just remembered I had them on my phone still haha. ? Tony is in his outside resort, with a ground made of food! Amazing haha


Awesome wigwam! Great idea for a backyard hide.


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 27, 2020)

Tom said:


> The hawks are out partying with the rabbits...


Oh me oh my hehehe


----------

